# Picked up a Murray made 9hp 536.887992 today!



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I found an ad for a 9hp Craftsman 29" snowblower that was one town over from me today. It was listed as "needing an auger" and for the price listed... it was worth taking a look just for the electric starter. I was a bit surprised that the ad had been up for over a month.

The engine ran well enough during the demo, I paid the man and brought it home.

I was going to pull the engine and the tires+wheels and junk the thing because it was so rusty but the more I looked at it.. it was rusty but not rusted out. The only thing that was wrong with it was that the idler pulley for the auger belt would not stay in place so I ended up replacing the carriage bolt/lock nut/washer with hardware from the parts bin and now it runs and drives!

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Life is good. Nice score :wavetowel2:


----------

